# Real Traders: Stock-Surfing the Tsunami



## CanOz (28 January 2009)

An interesting look into the day of a very active trader in NY.

Here's the first paragraph, and then a link to the story:

There are some expletives in this so beware if you have sensitive eyes.



> The screens are crawling with red and green. But mostly red.
> 
> “What is this?”
> 
> ...




http://nymag.com/news/businessfinance/53617/

Enjoy!



CanOz


----------



## sinner (28 January 2009)

Jeez man, that article is why I can only handle trading a few days a week if that.

End up stuck in front of the screen all dishevelled for 8+ hours, no proper eating, no exercise, etc while you babysit bad trades to their stop hoping they will reverse! 

Last week I had a short on gold that took 24 hours to come good, and what did I do? Stayed up the whole 24 hours watching it!


----------



## CanOz (28 January 2009)

sinner said:


> Jeez man, that article is why I can only handle trading a few days a week if that.
> 
> End up stuck in front of the screen all dishevelled for 8+ hours, no proper eating, no exercise, etc while you babysit bad trades to their stop hoping they will reverse!
> 
> Last week I had a short on gold that took 24 hours to come good, and what did I do? Stayed up the whole 24 hours watching it!




LOL! Clearly not for everyone. I don't think i could see my self doing that either, i prefer to swing trade, and with FX i can hold for several days.

I cannot understand how the likes of TH do it either. That's the great thing about the markets though, there is something for everyone.

CanOz


----------



## white_goodman (28 January 2009)

sinner said:


> Jeez man, that article is why I can only handle trading a few days a week if that.
> 
> End up stuck in front of the screen all dishevelled for 8+ hours, no proper eating, no exercise, etc while you babysit bad trades to their stop hoping they will reverse!
> 
> Last week I had a short on gold that took 24 hours to come good, and what did I do? Stayed up the whole 24 hours watching it!





i know what you mean, i find myself doing that...

try and set a stop loss following your method then go away for a few hours setting a trailing stop... funny how you always make more money not eyeballing the screen every 2mins...

i trade fx so luckily or unluckily ill have trades open when im asleep or at work so i literally cant eyeball it, then again the method is a longer term time frame.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 January 2009)

sinner said:


> Jeez man, that article is why I can only handle trading a few days a week if that.
> 
> End up stuck in front of the screen all dishevelled for 8+ hours, no proper eating, no exercise, etc while you babysit bad trades to their stop hoping they will reverse!
> 
> Last week I had a short on gold that took 24 hours to come good, and what did I do? Stayed up the whole 24 hours watching it!





Rolling on the floor laughing (ROFL), the worst I ever got was when I fell asleep in the chair with my hand on the mouse and the cursor over an order ticket.

What woke me was opening a trade when I clicked the mouse.Now that is tired, oh and the trade was a loser too. 

Goodmans set and forget is the best way if I just gotta be in.At least see it to break even and set it from there too.(peace of mind thing) 


Special note :- Like driving a car, if tired pull over and take a break cuppa tea etcetera.


----------



## MRC & Co (28 January 2009)

CanOz said:


> I cannot understand how the likes of TH do it either. That's the great thing about the markets though, there is something for everyone.
> 
> CanOz




Intraday trading, without doubt is a tiring gig, stressful and by the end of the wk, you are usually happy it's the wkend.

Saying that, the likes of TH can have holidays any day they want, go to the beach if they want, even intraday, have 3 hour lunchbreaks, watch the tennis and cricket while they work, have no boss, start work at 10am and finish at 4:30pm.  It is truly a very different job and if you can handle the stress and emotions, an absolute dream.


----------



## Naked shorts (28 January 2009)

Very cool article, thanks!


----------



## johnnyg (28 January 2009)

Good find!


----------



## investorpaul (4 February 2009)

I found it a great read. I guess some people live and breath trading, they get up each morning eager to trade regardless of yesterdays results. Each day is a new day and there is money to be made.

I would love to be that guy


----------

